# Blood occlusion training: The next generation of anabolic exercise



## Phoe2006 (Dec 4, 2014)

BLOOD OCCLUSION TRAINING: THE NEXT GENERATION OF ANABOLIC EXERCISE | MUSCULAR DEVELOPMENT

Written by Layne Norton

02 May 2011


Blood Occlusion Training: The Next Generation of Anabolic Exercise

*

“God gave men both a penis and a brain— but unfortunately, not enough blood supply to run both at the same time.”

~Robin Wiliams

*

We all know that blood is vital to support life and various other ‘systems’ as so eloquently stated by Mr. Williams. Blood is responsible for the transport of oxygen, nutrients, and many other molecules crucial for sustained life. Most bodybuilders will also tell you that blood is important for gaining muscle— blood flow, to be more specific. Not surprisingly, an entire category of supplements has emerged in the past decade, focused on increasing blood flow and thus purporting to enhance anabolism.

What if I told you that the opposite may be true? What would you say if I told you that occluding blood flow to muscles can have an anabolic effect? You would probably tell me I’m not getting enough blood flow to my brain— but you would be wrong. Blood occlusion training has years of research to support its effectiveness and in this article I will explain what it is and how to use it to augment your training.

*

What is blood occlusion training?

Quite simply, occlusion training involves restricting blood flow to muscles in the arms or legs. This is accomplished by use of a blood pressure cuff, or perhaps more practically, by using knee wraps tightly secured around the limb(s). For example, to occlude arm muscles, you would tightly secure a cuff or cloth knee wraps as close to the shoulder as possible. This will occlude blood flow to the arms and cause the blood to pool.

*

What is so great about it?

When performed properly, occlusion training allows one to use much lower weights than normal training protocols and still achieve sizable anabolic training responses. In fact, occlusion training can increase muscle size and strength, using training loads as light as 20 percent of a 1 rep max1! This is especially useful for individuals who are injured and can only use very light weights or for trainers who are undergoing a deload phase in their training cycle. Occlusion training allows you to still make gains using light weights, while giving your joints, ligaments, and tendons a break from heavy lifting.

*

How does it work?

Occlusion training induces an anabolic response through various pathways, perhaps the most important of which is by preferentially targeting the large fast-twitch muscle fibers. Fast-twitch fibers are the biggest muscle fibers and have the most potential for growth. These fibers are recruited last during contractions and are mostly anaerobic (don’t use oxygen), whereas the smaller slow-twitch fibers are recruited first during contractions and are aerobic (use oxygen).

Slow-twitch fibers have a much smaller potential for growth compared to fast-twitch fibers. Occlusion training restricts blood flow to muscles, pre-fatiguing the slow-twitch fibers and forcing the anaerobic fast-twitch fibers to handle the load— even at low intensities2! Metabolically, your muscle is getting a similar effect to lifting heavy loads, but using much lighter weights. Not only does occlusion training preferentially activate fast-twitch muscle fibers; it has been shown to cause a fiber-type shift from slow to fast, thus increasing the potential for muscular growth and size3!

Metabolic by-product accumulation is a primary mechanism by which occlusion training produces hypertrophy. These metabolic by-products would normally be ‘washed out’ by normal blood flow, but occlusion allows them to accumulate near the muscle. Lactate accumulation in particular seems to have an effect, presumably by increasing growth hormone (GH) concentrations.4-5*In fact, one study found that occlusion training caused a GH increase 290 times above baseline4! This is a twofold greater increase in GH than what is produced by normal heavy resistance training.6

If those reasons weren’t convincing enough to try occlusion training, consider that it has also been shown to increase muscle protein synthesis, mTOR signaling, and the expression of NOS-1, which has been shown to increase muscle growth through increased satellite cell activation.7-9Perhaps even more impressive, occlusion training has been demonstrated to reduce myostatin concentrations9! For those of you who have been living under a rock for the better part of the last decade, myostatin is a big-time inhibitor of muscle growth and is thought to limit the muscle potential of muscle gain. Perhaps occlusion training may be able to increase the overall potential of muscle gain through slow- to fast-fiber shifts and reductions in myostatin!

*

So are you saying we should train occlusion instead of normal heavy training?

Occlusion isn’t a replacement for heavy training; it is supplementary. It is also very useful for people who can’t train heavy, due to injury or deloading. However, occlusion provides several long-term benefits that regular heavy training doesn’t, including slow- to fast-fiber transitions and a greater GH response.

*

Practical application?

Before proceeding further, please keep in mind that occlusion training is very difficult, even though the loads are very light. It is easily the most painful form of training I have ever performed. As always, before starting any kind of new training protocol, you should talk with a medical professional. Occlusion can be performed for the thighs, calves, upper arms, and forearms, using a blood pressure cuff or tightly-wrapped knee wraps (more practical).

To occlude the thighs and upper arms, wrap tightly around the uppermost part of the muscles. To occlude the calves or forearms, wrap tightly just below the knee or elbow. Perform 3-5 sets to muscular failure with 20-50 percent of your 1 rep max on a given exercise with the muscle occluded the entire time. Rest periods should be 30-60 seconds between sets. After the final set, remove the wraps and restore blood flow to the muscle. A word of advice… be prepared for a lot of pain and if you do not find yourself in excruciating pain, the odds are the wraps are not tight enough. Try blood occlusion and take your training to another hypertrophic dimension!

*

References:

1. Loenneke JP and Pujol TJ. The Use of Occlusion Training to Produce Muscle Hypertrophy.*Strength & Conditioning Journal,*31(3): 77-84, June 2009.

2. Takarada Y, Takazawa H, Sato Y, Takebayashi S, Tanaka Y, and Ishii N. Effects of resistance exercise combined with moderate vascular occlusion on muscle function in humans.*J Appl Physiol,*88: 2097-2106, 2000.

3. Kawada S and Ishii N. Changes in skeletal muscle size, fiber-type composition and capillary supply after chronic venous occlusion in rats.*Acta Physiol,*192: 541-549, 2008.

4. Takarada Y, Nakamura Y, Aruga S, Onda T,Miyazaki S, and Ishii N. Rapid increase in plasma growth hormone after low-intensity resistance exercise with vascular occlusion.*J Appl Physiol,*88: 61-65, 2000.

5. Takano H, Morita T, Iida H, Asada K, Kato M, Uno K, Hirose K, Matsumoto A, Takenaka K, Hirata Y, Eto F, Nagai R, Sato Y, and Nakaajima T. Hemodynamic and hormonal responses to a short-term low-intensity resistance exercise with the reduction of muscle blood flow.*Eur J Appl Physiol, 95: 65-73, 2005.

6. Kraemer W, Marchitelli L, Gordon S, Harman E, Dziados J, Mello R, Frykman P, McCurry D, and Fleck S. Hormonal and growth factor responses to heavy resistance exercise protocols.*J Appl Physiol,*69: 1442-1450, 1990.

7. Fujita S, Abe T, Drummond M, Cadenas J, Dreyer H, Sato Y, Volpi E, and Rasmussen B. Blood flow restriction during low-intensity resistance exercise increases S6K1 phosphorylation and muscle protein synthesis.*J Appl Physiol,*103: 903-910, 2007.

8. Anderson J. A role for nitric oxide in muscle repair: nitric oxide-mediated activation of muscle satellite cells.*Mol Biol Cell,*11: 1859-1874, 2000.

9. Kawada S and Ishii N. Skeletal muscle hypertrophy after chronic restriction of venous blood flow in rats.*Med Sci Sports Exerc,*37: 1144-1150, 2005.

*http://musculardevelopment.com/trai...ic-exercise-by-layne-norton.html#.VIDUYkHn_qB


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm glad you posted this Phoe.  Occlusion training,  or Kaatsu, is something I have been looking at for a while now.  There has been numerous studies on this and the results are positive.  I think properly done,  it will work quite well.  Here is some info I have been gathering.  First is a video Jerry Ward (Bios3) did.  Despite his doubts,  he tried it before a vacation and left with bigger more vascular arms.  Second Is a medical study done showing it's effectiveness.  Third is another interesting write-up.  As I get older,  injury from heavy weights becomes a real concern and this may be a good way reduce the amount of heavy days while still adding growth.  I have a vacation in a couple months and am going to give this a try.  I think there are a couple of commercially available devices out there for this,  so if anyone know of some,  please post links. 

How To Occlude!: 
    

How To Occlude! - YouTube






http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/803304
Occlusion Training – Building Muscle Mass Quickly With Light Weights? - Top.me


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 5, 2014)

That's a trip, never occurred to me.


----------

